# Axworthy : Best Motor?



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I am way behind, but the one thing I told myself I would get done this year was an axworthy. I have the option of buying a used sewing machine off of craigslist for 20-30 bucks, or buying a wiper motor from monster guts. I have seen people recommend a 250rpm motor from grainger, but it's like 90 bucks without any power, control, etc...

I was hoping to keep this somewhat "cheaper" 

Does anyone have any 'failed' experiences I can learn from with motors for axworthy?

Thanks,

Max


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You could potentially get 30 different answers on this question. My preference is a Cloathes dryer motor. They're CHEAP (Found used EVERYWHERE) and they're indestructable, and SUPER QUIET. They usually run about 1600 rpm which means you need either get a VERY small pully, or lower the speed through a series of pully's. Mine has lived outdoors now with NO protection for over 5 years. and RUNS every time.

The only drawback to this type of motor is that a speed controller is expensive because the motor is "Locked" in at that RPM unless you use a special digital Pulse code modulation type thingy to control the speed.

I bought 3 of these kinds of motors over the years ar garage sales for between $5 and $10. They usually have a 1/2" shaft and my drive pully is DINKY at around 1 1/2" diameter.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never built an Axworthy, but like you am committed to do so this year. While I can't tell you what motor works best, I defnitely can tell you that a ceiling fan is a bust. I tried and tried but couldn't get it slowed down enough. Several folks also offered that it wouldn't have enough torque. I bought a sewing machine motor but abandoned it after realizing how noisy it is. I'm now working with a wiper motor and power supply from Monster Guts.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I used the wiper motor for my Axworthy. It worked perfectly last year. Even had a little bounce to it. I think I might add blue LEDs to the ghosts this year.


----------

